# Upcoming WCG Contest



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

it is my pleasure to announce that there will be a WCG Contest coming up soon.  There is some interest gauging so wanted to make this thread to announce it.  More details will come and if anybody wants to suggest anything, please do so in this thread.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 1, 2013)

Interest is here, I'm ready to rock' n' roll!


----------



## craigo (Feb 1, 2013)

I would like to participate,
Subscribed..


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 1, 2013)

I suppose it will be based upon a WCG Challenge?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 1, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> I suppose it will be based upon a WCG Challenge?



That is my hope.  I still need to see what I can fine, and of course Chicken Patty will have to join the competition on our behalf, but I would like to do so.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2013)

Slight misunderstanding and I created this thread.  Let's all head on over to this one 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179590


----------

